# Are NF's the most adorable people on earth or What?!



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Just saying, we put the "Ute" in Cuteness, lol! If you don't know what to say on this thread, here's an idea, post an idea of kitties sayin it, to raise the cuteness level even more ^_^


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

here's on I like:

View attachment 93145


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I think this stereotype is why so many infjs think they're intps. x_X

: P


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Promethea said:


> I think this stereotype is why so many infjs think they're intps. x_X
> 
> : P


I actually used to be typed as an INTP. I thought I was just an extra cute one xP


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, I know some NTs who are more adorable than me:laughing:


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Lemxn said:


> Well, I know some NTs who are more adorable than me:laughing:


I think INTJs can be surprisingly cute.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

dulcinea said:


> I think INTJs can be surprisingly cute.


Exactly.:wink:


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

By saying this, I'm not saying that other types aren't adorable. I find NTs to be a close second, also anyone on the NTJ-SFP spectrum, even ENTJs can have their "adorable" moments...

slight derail, here, am I the only one who thinks it's funny when ENTJs and ESFPs have, like the opposite stereotypes, when they share the same functions set, and are capable of the same dominant tertiary loops, just in reverse order, but it's like:

"ENTJ=all work and no play, and ESFP=all play and no work" lol

I also find ISFJ men adorable because the ones I've known are more soft-spoken and sweet than you'd expect a man to be, but he still doesn't lose that inherent masculinity to him, and they do get lost in their headspace a little too, in an introverted sensing kinda way.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

I am not...cute... im fluffy!

:tongue:

Personally I find other personality's cute as- well the all have the potential nfs aren't the only ones and I don't think that ever nf is a adorablefuzzycuitepanda.

That being said... I fit the nf stereotype when it comes to that

Now... I wish I was puppy....


----------



## Khendjer (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

dulcinea said:


> By saying this, I'm not saying that other types aren't adorable. I find NTs to be a close second, also anyone on the NTJ-SFP spectrum, even ENTJs can have their "adorable" moments...
> 
> slight derail, here, am I the only one who thinks it's funny when ENTJs and ESFPs have, like the opposite stereotypes, when they share the same functions set, and are capable of the same dominant tertiary loops, just in reverse order, but it's like:
> 
> ...


Yeah, l thinksome people who share functions favor and are drawn each other even if they don't want to say so. l don't think it always means there's anything worthwhile behind the 'pull', usually depends on the awareness of the two people.
l made a similar comment about an ESFP and ENTJ recently.

_Sadly_, rather than finding it adorable, it makes me kinda pukey

ln a Dharma & Greg sort of way.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

INTPs and ISFPs are frickin cute.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Weeeellll, INTPs, ENTPs, INTJs, ISTPs and ESXPs can be super cute too: case in point: @_idkwatimdoing_ @_Vishkalov_ @_CourtneyJD_ @_pancaketreehouse_ @_Raawx_ @_FakeLefty_ .... eh that's all I got for now xP


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> I am not...cute... im fluffy!
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> ...


I wanna hug!! *hug!*


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

dulcinea said:


> Weeeellll, INTPs, ENTPs, INTJs, ISTPs and ESXPs can be super cute too: case in point: @_idkwatimdoing_ @_Vishkalov_ @_CourtneyJD_ @_pancaketreehouse_ @_Raawx_ @_FakeLefty_ .... eh that's all I got for now xP


I was actually in a suit today. Nobody took pictures, though.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

FakeLefty said:


> I was actually in a suit today. Nobody took pictures, though.


No selfies? Awww I like suited selfies, lol


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

dulcinea said:


> I wanna hug!! *hug!*


*hugs*


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

We also have a sense of humor 











* As a side note: How the heck do I post bigger pictures???


----------



## Liev (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't know if I'm cute but here's a cat pic anyway!











Ok... so that wasn't a pic and not precisely cute...
:frustrating:


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

Look at the kittens!!!!!! (This is the third time I've posted this picture on PerC... :tongue









AREN'T THEY ADORABLE?!?!?!?!


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

ad astra said:


> look at the kittens!!!!!! (this is the third time i've posted this picture on perc... :tongue
> 
> View attachment 93378
> 
> ...


they look so tasty


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

Eggsies said:


> they look so tasty


Tasty? Don't you dare eat my kitties!!!!!


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

Ad Astra said:


> Tasty? Don't you dare eat my kitties!!!!!


b-BUT THEIR SOULS ARE CHICKEN FLAVOURED


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

Eggsies said:


> b-BUT THEIR SOULS ARE CHICKEN FLAVOURED


MY KITTENS DON'T TASTE LIKE CHICKEN!!!! At ALL. IF YOU DARE COME NEAR THEM YOU ARE GOING TO SEE THE INFJ DARK SIDE, AND IT'S NOT PRETTY, MY FRIEND!!!


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

Ad Astra said:


> MY KITTENS DON'T TASTE LIKE CHICKEN!!!! At ALL. IF YOU DARE COME NEAR THEM YOU ARE GOING TO SEE THE INFJ DARK SIDE, AND IT'S NOT PRETTY, MY FRIEND!!!


ANYTHING FOR THE SCRUMPTULOUS TASTE OF KlTTY SOUL


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

Eggsies said:


> ANYTHING FOR THE SCRUMPTULOUS TASTE OF KlTTY SOUL


NEVER!!!!!!!!! :angry: l


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

Omnomnomnom


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

My cat just told me his soul tastes like shellfish and the fear of rejection.


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

Eggsies said:


> Omnomnomnom


Grrrrrrrrrr You're never laying a finger on my kittens!! :angry:


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

Ad Astra said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr You're never laying a finger on my kittens!! :angry:


_​Oh la la_


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

Eggsies said:


> _​Oh la la_


?????? Still not eating the kittens! :angry:


----------



## litok (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't eat the kitties :'0 Nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> I think INTJs can be surprisingly cute.


My INTJ brother looks like Tom Cruise... minus the lunatic-y gaze in the eyes.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

AlliG said:


> My INTJ brother looks like Tom Cruise... minus the lunatic-y gaze in the eyes.


I think the INTJ personality can be cute too. I find when an INTJ is happy their so bubbly and effusive. It's just adorable!


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> I think the INTJ personality can be cute too. I find when an INTJ is happy their so bubbly and effusive. It's just adorable!


It's like being related to a freak of nature. I mean, seriously??? Dashingly handsome AND spectacularly brilliant??? I'd gag if he wasn't so darn lovable to boot :tongue:


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Ad Astra said:


> Tasty? Don't you dare eat my kitties!!!!!


finally see the dark side of ENFJs!!! they eat Kitties!


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

I think it's magic when kittens come up to you wanting to rub faces. Why don't girls do that? Why do they want to talk your ear off first?


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

StaceofBass said:


>


:kitteh: Dean Winchester...


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Nope- pretty sure ENTP's are the most adorable...especially female ones :kitteh:


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

theredpanda said:


> Nope- pretty sure ENTP's are the most adorable...especially female ones :kitteh:


Pfffffft, I melt hearts with my sig gif all over the forums. Can you top that? 

EDITL Oh...er...oops...I didn't mean to put those there. Oh well it supports the argument.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

StaceofBass said:


> Pfffffft, I melt hearts with my sig gif all over the forums. Can you top that?
> 
> EDITL Oh...er...oops...I didn't mean to put those there. Oh well it supports the argument.


I'm still cuter :kitteh:


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

theredpanda said:


> I'm still cuter :kitteh:


Prove it. :tongue:


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

StaceofBass said:


> Prove it. :tongue:


All right- tell me what proof you need and i'll give it to you. :kitteh:


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

theredpanda said:


> All right- tell me what proof you need and i'll give it to you. :kitteh:


Ocular proof, as Othello says, or kindly vacate the premises.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Ocular proof, as Othello says, or kindly vacate the premises.


Fancy way of saying you want a picture of me?


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

theredpanda said:


> Fancy way of saying you want a picture of me?


I don't mind much either way, but I'm inferring that's what @StaceofBass meant, and putting it in such a way that contains both literary and internet subculture references. :tongue:


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> I don't mind much either way, but I'm inferring that's what @StaceofBass meant, and putting it in such a way that contains both literary and internet subculture references. :tongue:


Ah, I see


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

StaceofBass said:


>


You defly have the worlds adorablest siggy <3


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

View attachment 95539


And don't you dare eat them @Eggsies!!!:tongue:


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

@theredpanda and @StaceofBass, you know all your bickering is futile for I am the cutest of them ALL, muhahahahahahaha! I'll give "ocular proof" too if need be :tongue:


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

@dulcinea

But that's like, telling me not to breathe...

dem dumstricks numnumnumnumnumnum


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> @theredpanda and @StaceofBass, you know all your bickering is futile for I am the cutest of them ALL, muhahahahahahaha! I'll give "ocular proof" too if need be :tongue:


Nah I'm still the cutest...


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

theredpanda said:


> Nah I'm still the cutest...


Oh sure you are:wink:


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> Oh sure you are:wink:


Thank you for agreeing with me


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

theredpanda said:


> Thank you for agreeing with me


Obviously sarcastic. I peeked at ur type, being an NT automatically disqualifies you:tongue:


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> Obviously sarcastic. I peeked at ur type, being an NT automatically disqualifies you:tongue:


What are you talking about, sweetheart? Entps are adorable...:kitteh:


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

theredpanda said:


> What are you talking about, sweetheart? Entps are adorable...:kitteh:


Perhaps, dear, but not nearly as adorable as INFJs... we're the adorablest ever xD


----------

